# Protein vs Carbs. Whats more important when bulking?



## GymRat79 (Dec 13, 2021)

Protein vs carbs? That is the question. Do you even need carbs really if you are looking to pack on quality muscle? Have you ever done a bulk without eating tons of carbs? Some would say its a waste of time trying to add muscle if you are afraid of carbs. Some say you don't need carbs at all really as long as your protein is high enough (1-2 grams per pound of bodyweight per day). 
'
Discuss.


----------



## CJ (Dec 13, 2021)

You need both. 

Protein is what the muscle is actually made from. 

Carbs provide the energy for the workouts and creating new muscle tissue.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 13, 2021)

Get enough protein and eat the carbs you need. This is the only answer


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 13, 2021)

and people saying you don't need carbs to grow are fucking retards


----------



## GymRat79 (Dec 13, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> and people saying you don't need carbs to grow are fucking retards


Love how blunt and to the point you are! I agree with you 100%. 

Now do you advise eating the majority of carbs throughout the day or reserving them pre and post workout?


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 13, 2021)

when you are bulking that is not that important, just space them out sensibly so you don't eat a ton for one/two meals.. when you are cutting and in prep, that timing becomes a hell of a lot more important


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 13, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Protein vs carbs? That is the question. Do you even need carbs really if you are looking to pack on quality muscle? Have you ever done a bulk without eating tons of carbs? Some would say its a waste of time trying to add muscle if you are afraid of carbs. Some say you don't need carbs at all really as long as your protein is high enough (1-2 grams per pound of bodyweight per day).
> '
> Discuss.



Most studies are based on one or the other and few with both. You can look at 10 studies and get 10 different answers. The theory of carbs is that an increase in insulin increases the protein synthesis. A large part of the muscle is also made up of glycogen. 
Some studies say keto increases muscle mass while other studies say there is no increase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Dec 13, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Love how blunt and to the point you are! I agree with you 100%.
> 
> Now do you advise eating the majority of carbs throughout the day or reserving them pre and post workout?


I like to eat the majority of my carbs during the first half of my day... just so I'm not constantly hammering my pancreas for more insulin.


----------



## GymRat79 (Dec 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I like to eat the majority of my carbs during the first half of my day... just so I'm not constantly hammering my pancreas for more insulin.


I ate enough carbs yesterday thats for sure. Just one of those days where I felt depleted and was in the mood to just eat. Its offseason so I took advantage of enjoying a few homemade holiday cookies my wife made for her Xmas Cookie exchange. Then hit up Five Guys after my workout for a delicious double cheeseburger with grilled onions.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I like to eat the majority of my carbs during the first half of my day... just so I'm not constantly hammering my pancreas for more insulin.


I do the same


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2021)

U need both and not just any carbs


----------



## GymRat79 (Dec 13, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> U need both and not just any carbs


Agreed. My top 3 are Rolled Oats, Jasmine Rice and Sweet Potatoes.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 13, 2021)

I eat jasmine rice, sweet potatoes, cream of rice cereal for my main sources.

Fruit is pineapple and mixed berries


----------



## GymRat79 (Dec 13, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> I eat jasmine rice, sweet potatoes, cream of rice cereal for my main sources.
> 
> Fruit is pineapple and mixed berries


Ive been considering adding pineapple to my diet. Right now I'm eating blueberries 99% of the time. 

Do you prefer to eat it on its own or with something such as greek yogurt?


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 13, 2021)

I eat it plain, I fucking love fruit


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 14, 2021)

Basamati rice………just saying hate jasmine anything


----------



## supreme666leader (Dec 14, 2021)

protein ... carbs and fat (asses) is what i need to grow.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 14, 2021)

I eat white rice or oats with just about every meal for the exception of in between meal snacks.  Growth requires eating constantly and consistently


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 14, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Protein vs carbs? That is the question. Do you even need carbs really if you are looking to pack on quality muscle? Have you ever done a bulk without eating tons of carbs? Some would say its a waste of time trying to add muscle if you are afraid of carbs. Some say you don't need carbs at all really as long as your protein is high enough (1-2 grams per pound of bodyweight per day).
> '
> Discuss.


Protein is slightly more important up until the point that you’re getting enough to max out your protein utilization IMO, but without carbs you’re going to look flat, feel lethargic as hell and your protein uptake won’t be as efficient.

You need both — there’s no getting around it.  If you aren’t getting enough of both you’re selling yourself short.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 14, 2021)

Both.

On a bulk you should find it difficult to eat enough protein and carbs.

If it's not difficult then you are probably not eating enough.


----------



## bigdaddysmoothdc (Jan 2, 2022)

For me I find it better to eat higher protein when cutting fat. It keeps me satiated and full. When on a gaining phase carbs are higher. It's all individual at the end. 

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 2, 2022)

I’ve been adding coconut oil to my shakes for extra fats


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 2, 2022)

Both but protein is almost always around 45-50% of my calories.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 2, 2022)

Carbs..... That's what gives you mass 

Imagine protein is just for developing strength....not actual size (how big you get) just strength itself (how much you can lift)


----------



## CJ (Jan 2, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Carbs..... That's what gives you mass
> 
> Imagine protein is just for developing strength....not actual size (how big you get) just strength itself (how much you can lift)


You do know that the muscle itself is made of protein, right?


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 2, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Carbs..... That's what gives you mass
> 
> Imagine protein is just for developing strength....not actual size (how big you get) just strength itself (how much you can lift)


You can’t get bigger without getting stronger


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 2, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> You do know that the muscle itself is made of protein, right?



Yes...but for pure size carbs is more beneficiary to growth for MASS

Im avoid getting technical with a bunch of science mumbo jumbo so I'll put it like this

If you only ate chicken for a straight month vs potatoes what would give you the most size...as far as numbers on the scale

Now just answer that from my perspective w/o factoring in your science about TDE and macros

Yes...I know...both is needed but the question was "which is more important for bulking"..... A) Protein or B) Carbs

My answer B was based off simplicity and straight forwardness....your edumacational response isn't valid over here...i mean it is...but it isn't...😖


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 2, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> You do know that the muscle itself is made of protein, right?



Agreed but see my post above...⤴️


----------



## CJ (Jan 2, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Yes...but for pure size carbs is more beneficiary to growth for MASS
> 
> Im avoid getting technical with a bunch of science mumbo jumbo so I'll put it like this
> 
> ...


I gotcha now.


----------



## Charger69 (Jan 3, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Yes...but for pure size carbs is more beneficiary to growth for MASS
> 
> Im avoid getting technical with a bunch of science mumbo jumbo so I'll put it like this
> 
> ...



You hit the nail on the head. That’s exactly what most bodybuilders do when they compete. There is a reason for carb loading a few days out from the show. There is also cellular water absorption but that’s a different topic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 19, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Protein vs carbs? That is the question. Do you even need carbs really if you are looking to pack on quality muscle? Have you ever done a bulk without eating tons of carbs? Some would say its a waste of time trying to add muscle if you are afraid of carbs. Some say you don't need carbs at all really as long as your protein is high enough (1-2 grams per pound of bodyweight per day).
> '
> Discuss.


Tried it once on keto. No bueno


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 19, 2022)

Eating carbs hardcore this off-season. Strength has never been better and I’m putting on good size.  I made a commitment to myself psychologically to not give a fuck about getting fat and guess what? I’ve only gained 1 pound per week over the last 6 weeks and I’m eating 400-450 carbs per day. Sometimes 500! I am laser focused to gain strength and I know if I do that I will grow.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 19, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Eating carbs hardcore this off-season. Strength has never been better and I’m putting on good size.  I made a commitment to myself psychologically to not give a fuck about getting fat and guess what? I’ve only gained 1 pound per week over the last 6 weeks and I’m eating 400-450 carbs per day. Sometimes 500! I am laser focused to gain strength and I know if I do that I will grow.


Off season? You compete?


----------



## white ape (Jan 19, 2022)

I think carbs are more important when bulking and protein is more important when cutting. Both are important but should be manipulated depending on goals.

That being said, yes I think you can gain mass on a low carb diet. I think you could gain MORE mass with carbs as well. Just depends on if you want to optimize your growth or not.


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 19, 2022)

thats kinda why i avoid whey. when I give in and take a protein shake in place of a meal i tell myself it was fine cuz i'm still getting enough protein but behind the scenes i just skipped a bunch of carbs. so I still have to eat carbs if I want progress. so at that point I may as well go ahead and eat my protein too


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> thats kinda why i avoid whey. when I give in and take a protein shake in place of a meal i tell myself it was fine cuz i'm still getting enough protein but behind the scenes i just skipped a bunch of carbs. so I still have to eat carbs if I want progress. so at that point I may as well go ahead and eat my protein too


Can just add carbs to your whey. There are carb powders, or simply grind up oats into flour, or even some fruit.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Off season? You compete?


Yes I have so winter will always be referred to as off-season for me.


----------



## Yano (Jan 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> Can just add carbs to your whey. There are carb powders, or simply grind up oats into flour, or even some fruit.


Get a good chocolate or chocolate peanut butter protein and add a half cup to a cup of that  to a No-Bake Cookie recipe. Oat meal never tasted so damn good.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 19, 2022)

Yano said:


> Get a good chocolate or chocolate peanut butter protein and add a half cup to a cup of that  to a No-Bake Cookie recipe. Oat meal never tasted so damn good.


Easy mode:

Take your favorite cereal
Use whey+liquid of choice in place of milk
Add fruit
Consume.


----------



## Yano (Jan 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Easy mode:
> 
> Take your favorite cereal
> Use whey+liquid of choice in place of milk
> ...


Oh yeah been there n done that for sure ,, or i just get ultra lazy and sprinkle it on my ice cream ,, its a little lumpy but once it melts a bit ,, its not horrible i guess.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 19, 2022)

Yano said:


> Oh yeah been there n done that for sure ,, or i just get ultra lazy and sprinkle it on my ice cream ,, its a little lumpy but once it melts a bit ,, its not horrible i guess.


Sometimes, when I'm in an extraordinarily lazy mood, I'll just eat a bowl of Greek yoghurt with whey sprinkled on top for extra zest.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 20, 2022)

So has anybody seen a jacked vegetarian?? yes there are. They eat mostly carbs. Healthy ones of course.  and what protein they get is nothing compared to what someone who eats meat would get. Maybe I am confused.


----------



## CJ (Jan 20, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> So has anybody seen a jacked vegetarian?? yes there are. They eat mostly carbs. Healthy ones of course.  and what protein they get is nothing compared to what someone who eats meat would get. Maybe I am confused.


Many vegetarians eat eggs and dairy, and almost all consume dairy, so that helps.

Vegans on the other hand, do not.

They can still get plenty of protein, it's just a bit more nuanced as pairing of foods becomes important throughout the day to get all the necessary essential amino acids.

Also, steroids work wonders for vegetarians/vegans as well.


----------



## Bridgestone (Jan 20, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> So has anybody seen a jacked vegetarian?? yes there are. They eat mostly carbs. Healthy ones of course.  and what protein they get is nothing compared to what someone who eats meat would get. Maybe I am confused.


I doubt they 'got jacked' when they were playing vegetarian though.  People love to fuck with others' beliefs.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 21, 2022)

Chicken burrito with xtra chicken no cream no cheese for dinner tonight to put me at 4000 calories for today. Gym 4:30 am bright and early!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 21, 2022)

Bridgestone said:


> I doubt they 'got jacked' when they were playing vegetarian though.  People love to fuck with others' beliefs.


Here yo go fool. First picks are some of the top vegan bb.. do t talk what you don’t know





If you don’t know… now you know!!!!
Top
Level


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 21, 2022)

Bridgestone said:


> I doubt they 'got jacked' when they were playing vegetarian though.  People love to fuck with others' beliefs.


All vegan down below.😂😂😂


----------



## CJ (Jan 21, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Here yo go fool. First picks are some of the top vegan bb.. do t talk what you don’t know
> 
> View attachment 17543
> 
> ...


Not sure if this was directed to me or not, but the third guy is NOT vegan, he's a vegetarian who consumes milk and whey protein.

The first guy weighs 175 lbs. Looks awesome, but far from massive.

Don't know the middle guy.

They still have to consume plenty of protein, regardless. Carbohydrate can not turn into muscle, you need amino acids(protein) for that. If they're not consuming enough, they won't build muscle, vegan, vegetarian, or meat eater.


----------



## Bridgestone (Jan 21, 2022)

Ouch.  

Those pics sure are impressive.  Lentil curry FTW?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 21, 2022)

CJ said:


> Not sure if this was directed to me or not, but the third guy is NOT vegan, he's a vegetarian who consumes milk and whey protein.
> 
> The first guy weighs 175 lbs. Looks awesome, but far from massive.
> 
> ...


No not directed towards anyone.. all I was saying is it is possible without eating meat to grow.. did not take the whey into account.


----------



## CJ (Jan 21, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> No not directed towards anyone.. all I was saying is it is possible without eating meat to grow.. did not take the whey into account.


100% true that meat is not necessary, it just makes it easier.


----------

